# What self centering doweling jig to buy?



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Howdy, I bought a self centering jig from Harbor Freight and their reputation is up to the standards. After using it a couple of times the holes are off centered. So far it works as long as I keep drilling holes without adjusting since the holes on both pieces will be off centered equally. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ct...cpc&zmam=33951326&zmas=12&zmac=112&zmap=41345 That cost me $12 and I would like to use one that actually works for more than a couple of jobs. What brand/kind do you use or have been happy with?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I've never had to use a dowel cenetring jig, I just use centering points but I'd probably buy one of these if I needed one. 

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=42319&cat=1,180,42311

Harbor freight has its's place but maybe not for accuracy.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Eco,
Here's a few links for some jigs. They all look like they come out of the same factory. 
Mike Hawkins

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=857&source=googleps

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000782/Self-Centering-Doweling-Jigs.aspx

http://www.woodzone.com/woodwork/DBA/828625.htm


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a doweling jig in a drawer. I used it a few times after buying it and then it became a paper weight. Now as Rob mentioned I also use the centering points. I find these more accurate.

George


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*No jib here.*

I don't use a dowel jig.
I use the centering points. :thumbsup:


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

It's been a few years since this topic was posted - and I'm also looking for a self-centering dowel jig that I can rely on.

For years I too have used center points, but what I'm working on needs a lot of dowel joints, so I'm looking at getting a Dowelmax and a centering dowel jig to speed things up. I wish the dowelmax could self-center so I'd only be looking at 1 jig.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have this jig. May be the same as in some of the other replies.

I purchased mine from Lee Valley. Also sold by Woodcraft, Rockler, and others.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=32250&cat=1,180,42311,42319&ap=1


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I have this one. It serves me well

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000782/9874/deluxe-doweling-jig.aspx

BTW: I think I just saw it on Ebay for 30 bucks


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I ended up ordering what I think is the same jig as the Lee Valley one linked to.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000782/2204/premium-doweling-jig.aspx

The only difference between it and the other one linked to (the "Deluxe" model) is that all 4 holes are tapped for bushings, which seemed rather important to me. I also ordered 3 extra sets of bushings to have on hand.

I didn't understand this:



> Made from aircraft grade aluminum
> Steel plated for corrosion prevention


?? Steel is more corrosion resistant than aluminum? Is that a typo, or is that somehow true? I've actually never heard of anything being steel plated. Unless that means that it has steel parts in addition to aluminum parts, and the steel parts are plated with something for corrosion resistance?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TCWood said:


> I didn't understand this:
> 
> ?? Steel is more corrosion resistant than aluminum? Is that a typo, or is that somehow true? I've actually never heard of anything being steel plated. Unless that means that it has steel parts in addition to aluminum parts, and the steel parts are plated with something for corrosion resistance?


You have it right, the black areas are steel. The outer jaws are the only part made from aluminium. I am not sure what the steel is plated with.

I just checked my jig with a magnet and as expected all the black areas are steel.


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> You have it right, the black areas are steel. The outer jaws are the only part made from aluminium. I am not sure what the steel is plated with.
> 
> I just checked my jig with a magnet and as expected all the black areas are steel.


Interesting. I certainly understand why the bushings need to be steel. I wonder why they didn't go with all aluminum, minus the bushings. My Woodpeckers cross-dowel jig is solid aluminum with steel inserts. How it will hold up remains to be seen, but given that it's not all that fantastic of a product that I probably will use less than I thought prior to receiving it - I'm guessing it will last a very long time (in a drawer). :laughing: [as a side-note, that last sentence is a disaster]

So, I guess this was a case of poor wording.

I would have written that as:



> Made from _______-plated steel and aircraft-grade aluminum to provide both durability and corrosion resistance.


Thanks for the info. :smile:


----------

